# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Упала сеть, подскажите как проверить сетевая атака это или вирус? Какие логи выложить?

## dublazy

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как проверить компьютер на сетевую атаку? Комп подвисает периодически и упала сеть, после деинсталяции антивируса, в разделе помогите по скинутым логам модератор дал ответ, что вирусов нет. Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

